

Differentiate Or Die: Marketing's Magic Bullet - german
http://freelanceswitch.com/finding/differentiate-or-die-marketing%e2%80%99s-magic-bullet/

======
jgamman
yes, using mathematics in marketing is an imperative. the rate of change of
user demographics should be a critical piece of your daily round-ups....

